# R36 Passat



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As some of you know, we've been looking at Passats as a family motor but while it seems like a capable car, it's always looked a little dull.

The new R36 doesn't though.

296bhp, 0-60 in 5.6 seconds, 4-wheel drive and not hideously expensive either. Prices aren't bad either as they start at 28k. Still too much for us though, but it would make a tempting second hand buy.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Does look good.

I've always liked the Passat & think the R36 will make a great Q car & should be a good 2nd hand buy.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Yep - I think a very good second hand buy - only got to look at residuals on previous V6 4Mo and W12 cars - I cant see this one being much different.

Would look quite evil in Black.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

the Passat I recently ran for 6 weeks was OK for a family barge. BUT the dash and interior was more flimsy than a Mondeo and rattled more than Mothercare.

That does not bode so well for 2-3 year old versions, although the V36 will almost certainly be a cheap used buy.

A bit of a pig in a poke.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

The rear of that avant has been thoroughly beaten with the ugly stick though...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Prices aren't bad either as they start at 28k.


...and with the current discounts available from main dealers, you could pick up a brand new 335i SE Touring for that price (Â£28.6k). I know where my money would go...


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Kell said:


> As some of you know, we've been looking at Passats as a family motor but while it seems like a capable car, it's always looked a little dull.
> 
> The new R36 doesn't though.
> 
> 296bhp, 0-60 in 5.6 seconds, 4-wheel drive and not hideously expensive either. Prices aren't bad either as they start at 28k. Still too much for us though, but it would make a tempting second hand buy.


Have you considered the old-shape Passat in the estate version? A really good buy now, whether petrol or diesel.

Yes, it's a bit of a boring family wagon but good value.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I rana 2.8 Syncro - very big car - far bigger than the A4, and cheap as chips to buy. Good solid family car - as long as it isnt leaking.....


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

and although it was shown around november 2006, VW uk i don't think are releasing it till april 2008

http://www.volkswagen.co.uk/company/press/march07_r36


----------



## PhilJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I wouldn't do it if I were you. As Gary says, interior build quality is pretty poor. The 10 month old one I'm borrowing has rattles in the dash. I can't stand the parking brake either. It's a worthy motorway cruiser, but poor in the corners.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wasn't saying I would do it.

As I say, we couldn't afford it, and by the time we could it'll have shown up the faults.

I think it would be an interesting choice on the SH market.

Escalating fuel costs may well shove its resale value further down the scale too. I reckon it would make a cracking buy as a SH performance alternative to S4 for example. Cheaper and bigger.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PhilJ said:


> I wouldn't do it if I were you. As Gary says, interior build quality is pretty poor. The 10 month old one I'm borrowing has rattles in the dash. I can't stand the parking brake either. It's a worthy motorway cruiser, but poor in the corners.


Playing with the electronic parking brake was one of the driving highlights for me.
:lol:

Dull but worthy car otherwise. Dull but worthy and thirsty for the R36 no doubt :wink:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

the passat looks pretty oldfashioned to me. maybe that's because i only know two passat drivers and they are both in their 60's, maybe it's the car itself. anyway, i still hate audi for letting the TT only get the old golf engines while such a boring car gets the 300hp V6. whenever i see the R36 it reminds me of that *shudder*.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

3.6 and 295bhp or not.........................that is one seriously ugly bugger of a car. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The tin foil dash looks cheap and wrong.


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

so it does on most current VW models. seems that's what makes a car look young and sporty, at least in the eyes of the passat target audience.


----------

